
Experimentation and Testing: A Primer | Occam's Razor by Avinash Kaushik - RexDixon
http://www.kaushik.net/avinash/2006/05/experimentation-and-testing-a-primer.html
======
jetsnoc
The title Occam's Razor made me read this article; I was disappointed to find
out it was just the name of his blog. I was hoping the article covered more
about the simplest and easiest perform solution being the best.

I am going to add it to my RSS feeds and see if any more good testing tidbits
come my way.

Thank you.

~~~
pchristensen
Don't worry, you'll get very good tidbits from his blog. His books are highly
recommended too.

